# Can I have some more Single Females to rp with me please!



## WINGEDWOLFFlame (Apr 22, 2021)

~Hello Everybody Here On Furaffinity.net!~

I am still looking for some more Single Females to do A Fantasy Winged Wolf With Powers Mating Rp With Me Over Discord!

My discord is: Flame#4055!

So please just discord me on Discord if your interested in this kind of rp I would greatly aperaicate it!

Discription of my character is in the attachment.


~Sincerely,

WingedWOLFFlame!~


----------



## WINGEDWOLFFlame (Apr 22, 2021)

-Bumpity, bump, bump-


----------



## WINGEDWOLFFlame (Apr 22, 2021)

-Bumpity, bump, bump-


----------



## WINGEDWOLFFlame (Apr 22, 2021)

-Bumpity, bump, bump-


----------



## WINGEDWOLFFlame (Apr 22, 2021)

-Bumpity, bump, bump-


----------



## WINGEDWOLFFlame (Apr 22, 2021)

-Bumpity, bump, bump-


----------



## WINGEDWOLFFlame (Apr 22, 2021)

BUMPOZ!


----------



## WINGEDWOLFFlame (Apr 22, 2021)

bumpingo.


----------



## WINGEDWOLFFlame (Apr 22, 2021)

Bumpingos!


----------



## WINGEDWOLFFlame (Apr 22, 2021)

Bumpith!


----------



## WINGEDWOLFFlame (Apr 22, 2021)

BUMPO


----------



## WINGEDWOLFFlame (Apr 22, 2021)

BUMping


----------



## WINGEDWOLFFlame (Apr 22, 2021)

BUmpiNg


----------



## WINGEDWOLFFlame (Apr 22, 2021)

bUMpInG


----------



## WINGEDWOLFFlame (Apr 22, 2021)

Anyone interested in this kind of rp!


----------



## WINGEDWOLFFlame (Apr 22, 2021)

Anyone interested in this kind of rp!


----------



## WINGEDWOLFFlame (Apr 22, 2021)

Anyone interested in this kind of rp!


----------



## WINGEDWOLFFlame (Apr 22, 2021)

Anyone interested in this kind of rp!


----------



## WINGEDWOLFFlame (Apr 22, 2021)

Anyone interested in this kind of rp!


----------



## WINGEDWOLFFlame (Apr 22, 2021)

Hey Any single females interested in this kind of rp RIGHT NOW!


----------



## WINGEDWOLFFlame (Apr 22, 2021)

HEY ANY SINGLE FEMALES INTERESTED IN THIS KIND OF RP RIGHT NOW!


----------



## WINGEDWOLFFlame (Apr 22, 2021)

ARE THERE ANY SINGLE FEMALES OUT THERE THAT IS INTERESTED IN THIS KIND OF ROLEPLAY RIGHT NOW!


----------



## WINGEDWOLFFlame (Apr 22, 2021)

ARE THERE ANY SINGLE FEMALES INTERESTED IN THIS KIND OF ROLEPLAY RIGHT NOW!


----------



## WINGEDWOLFFlame (Apr 22, 2021)

Hey is there any single Females that are interested in this kind of rp RIGHT NOW!


----------



## Kuroserama (Apr 22, 2021)

Hello there! Since you're new, I just wanted to give you a heads up that bumping excessively is something that is a bit frowned upon here (and on most any site, really).

I would suggest giving a while between your bumps. Also, it may scare away any single females to post so frequently.
Anyways, good luck! I hope you have a nice time here and make some friends.


----------



## WINGEDWOLFFlame (Apr 22, 2021)

Hey is there any single Females that are interested in this kind of rp RIGHT NOW?


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 22, 2021)

Bumps are kinda only allowed every 24-ish hours, as this is considered spamming.


----------



## WINGEDWOLFFlame (Apr 22, 2021)

Bump


----------



## WINGEDWOLFFlame (Apr 22, 2021)

Bump


----------



## WINGEDWOLFFlame (Apr 22, 2021)

BUMPO


----------



## WINGEDWOLFFlame (Apr 22, 2021)

Bumpzzzss


----------



## WINGEDWOLFFlame (Apr 22, 2021)

Please single females rp with me RIGHT NOW!


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 22, 2021)

Impatience is a turn off for a whole plethora of people mah man. And spamming ain't exactly gonna find you any interesting parties either.


----------



## WINGEDWOLFFlame (Apr 22, 2021)

_*BUMPZZZZSSSS*_


----------



## WINGEDWOLFFlame (Apr 22, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> Impatience is a turn off for a whole plethora of people mah man. And spamming ain't exactly gonna find you any interesting parties either.


Okay


----------



## WINGEDWOLFFlame (Apr 22, 2021)

BUMPINGZZZZX


----------



## WINGEDWOLFFlame (Apr 22, 2021)

BUMP..........


----------



## Raever (Apr 22, 2021)

Desperation isn't attractive. You may want to rethink your hook otherwise you won't get anyone to bite. 

Also, as said before, pretty sure spam posting is against forum rules. Might want to limit it to once a day.


----------



## WINGEDWOLFFlame (Apr 22, 2021)

BUMPITY


----------



## WINGEDWOLFFlame (Apr 22, 2021)

BUMPITY........


----------



## WINGEDWOLFFlame (Apr 22, 2021)

BUMPITY


----------



## WINGEDWOLFFlame (Apr 22, 2021)

BUMPITH!


----------



## ben909 (Apr 22, 2021)

Is there any point to bumping faster then last  post wins goes???  Its really starting to look like spam


----------



## WINGEDWOLFFlame (Apr 22, 2021)

BUMPITY!


----------



## LeFay (Apr 22, 2021)

We are hitting thirst levels never before seen. This is truely legendary.


----------



## ben909 (Apr 22, 2021)

<photoshop the word “bump” on a bop it>


----------



## WINGEDWOLFFlame (Apr 22, 2021)

BUMPITY!?


----------



## WINGEDWOLFFlame (Apr 22, 2021)

BUMPITY!?


----------



## LeFay (Apr 22, 2021)




----------



## Tacoshark (Apr 22, 2021)

Hey bud, enough ppl have tried to give you advice. This is spamming. Many don't like it. It is against forum rules and this sort of stuff will get you reported or have mods come down on you. Give time for someone to actually respond but behaving like this will only drive people away


----------



## Kuroserama (Apr 22, 2021)

I'm female. He could have struck up a conversation with me. But instead he responded to my post with "I don't appreciate that!" 

_Whew!_ Dodged that bullet.


----------



## Foxy Emy (Apr 22, 2021)

LeFay said:


> We are hitting thirst levels never before seen. This is truely legendary.



I am a *fox* and I'm not even this thirsty! That is saying something.

Yo @WINGEDWOLFFlame! Slow down! You are only supposed to bump once every 24 hours. Not once every 24 seconds!


----------



## WINGEDWOLFFlame (Apr 22, 2021)

BUMPITYS!


----------



## WINGEDWOLFFlame (Apr 22, 2021)

BUMPITYS!


----------



## WINGEDWOLFFlame (Apr 22, 2021)

BUMPITY!


----------



## ben909 (Apr 22, 2021)

... app i just bumped for you


----------



## Foxy Emy (Apr 22, 2021)

Oh god... How do I turn off notifications for all these bumps?! *SCRREEEEEEE!* I replied so I guess this is my purgatory.


----------



## WINGEDWOLFFlame (Apr 22, 2021)

BUMPITY!


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 22, 2021)




----------



## ben909 (Apr 22, 2021)

Foxy Emy said:


> Oh god... How do I turn off notifications for all these bumps?! *SCRREEEEEEE!* I replied so I guess this is my purgatory.





I think this thread is in trolling category by this point, or straight up spam


----------



## WINGEDWOLFFlame (Apr 22, 2021)

BUMPITY!!!!


----------



## LeFay (Apr 22, 2021)




----------



## WINGEDWOLFFlame (Apr 22, 2021)

BUMPITYSZ!


----------



## Primal the Lycanroc (Apr 22, 2021)

I've been watching this madness since the first one, only to get blown up with the constant spam.

I guess patience isn't a virtue.


----------



## WINGEDWOLFFlame (Apr 22, 2021)

Kuroserama said:


> I'm female. He could have struck up a conversation with me. But instead he responded to my post with "I don't appreciate that!"
> 
> _Whew!_ Dodged that bullet.


I sent you a message!


----------



## LeFay (Apr 22, 2021)




----------



## WINGEDWOLFFlame (Apr 22, 2021)

BUMPITYZS!


----------



## ben909 (Apr 22, 2021)

LeFay said:


> View attachment 107973













						Vaporeon's Gulag by cringecorecat
					

other versions: https://www.furaffinity.net/gallery/cringecorecat/folder/945788/Eeveelutions-Gulag




					www.furaffinity.net


----------



## WINGEDWOLFFlame (Apr 22, 2021)

BUMPITYSZ!


----------



## WINGEDWOLFFlame (Apr 22, 2021)

BUMPITYSZ!


----------



## WINGEDWOLFFlame (Apr 22, 2021)

BUMPITYSZ!!!


----------



## WINGEDWOLFFlame (Apr 22, 2021)

BUMPING BUMPITYSZ BUMPITYZS!


----------



## ben909 (Apr 22, 2021)

You have bumped into a mine


WINGEDWOLFFlame said:


> BUMPITYSZ!!!


----------



## WINGEDWOLFFlame (Apr 22, 2021)

BUMPINGZ BUMPITYZ BUMPITYS BUMPINGS!


----------



## WINGEDWOLFFlame (Apr 22, 2021)

BUMPITYS BUMPS BUMPINGZ BUMPITYZ BUMPZ!


----------



## WINGEDWOLFFlame (Apr 22, 2021)

Bump


----------



## WINGEDWOLFFlame (Apr 22, 2021)

BUMP!


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 22, 2021)

Why women specifically? What are you looking for on this front anyway?


----------



## WINGEDWOLFFlame (Apr 22, 2021)

BUMPITYSZ!


----------



## WINGEDWOLFFlame (Apr 22, 2021)

BUMPSSSSZZZZZZZ!


----------



## ben909 (Apr 22, 2021)

Stumps


----------



## LeFay (Apr 22, 2021)

Sure is bumpy


----------



## ben909 (Apr 22, 2021)

I must copy this bump pattern for lpw one day


----------



## WINGEDWOLFFlame (Apr 22, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> Why women specifically? What are you looking for on this front anyway?


A MATE.


----------



## WINGEDWOLFFlame (Apr 22, 2021)

BUMPITYSSSSZZZZZ!


----------



## ConorHyena (Apr 22, 2021)

ben909 said:


> You have bumped into a mine
> 
> View attachment 107976


You were saying?


----------



## KimberVaile (Apr 22, 2021)

You and Chris Chan would get along pretty well.


----------



## ben909 (Apr 22, 2021)

ConorHyena said:


> You were saying?


O no he hit the big one


----------



## WINGEDWOLFFlame (Apr 22, 2021)

BUMPITYZZZZSSSSS!


----------



## ben909 (Apr 22, 2021)

!SSSSSZZZZYTIPMUB


----------



## WINGEDWOLFFlame (Apr 22, 2021)

BUMPITYSSSSZZZZZ..... BUMPSSSSSZZZZZ!


----------



## ConorHyena (Apr 22, 2021)

ben909 said:


> O no he hit the big one


time for operation _knothole




_


----------



## TR273 (Apr 22, 2021)

ConorHyena said:


> You were saying?


----------



## WINGEDWOLFFlame (Apr 22, 2021)

BUMPITYSSSSZZZZ BUMPITYZZZZSSSS!


----------



## ben909 (Apr 22, 2021)

ConorHyena said:


> time for operation _knothole
> 
> 
> 
> ...











tests if large numbers of small rockets do the same or better job


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 22, 2021)

ConorHyena said:


> time for operation _knothole
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not your hole?


----------



## WINGEDWOLFFlame (Apr 22, 2021)

BUMPITYSSSSZZZZ BUMPITYZZZZSSSS!


----------



## WINGEDWOLFFlame (Apr 22, 2021)

BUMPITYSSSSZZZZZ!


----------



## Balskarr (Apr 22, 2021)

The entire site knows you're here at this point. If anyone was actually interested you'd know by now.


----------



## LeFay (Apr 22, 2021)

In the mean time does anyone wanna play Uno until his threads are closed?


----------



## ben909 (Apr 22, 2021)

If i did not have class soon i would try to play uno


----------



## KimberVaile (Apr 22, 2021)

Hey WingedWolfflame, I have been told by dating experts that you are 400% more likely to attract women if you make a hand drawn attraction sign.


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 22, 2021)

WINGEDWOLFFlame said:


> A MATE.


Yeah, you're not gonna find a mate like this, mate. Finding a mate as in mate mate, not just mate. Mate.


----------



## ConorHyena (Apr 22, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> Not your hole?


thats how yours gonna look when I'm done with it


----------



## WINGEDWOLFFlame (Apr 22, 2021)

BUMPITY!


----------



## WINGEDWOLFFlame (Apr 22, 2021)

BUMPITYSSSSZZZZZZ!


----------



## Foxy Emy (Apr 22, 2021)

LeFay said:


> In the mean time does anyone wanna play Uno until his threads are closed?View attachment 107990


----------



## ben909 (Apr 22, 2021)

Inset picture of the tropical bird that jumps around like crazy to attract a mate and leaves humans confused on how it works


----------



## WINGEDWOLFFlame (Apr 22, 2021)

BUMPITYSSSSSZZZZZZZZZ!!!!!


----------



## ben909 (Apr 22, 2021)

... now i want to know what bird that is


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 22, 2021)

ConorHyena said:


> thats how yours gonna look when I'm done with it


You hitting on me, mate? Or flirting? Or saying I have a severe case of explosive diarrhea? 

Crikey, this is making me all giddy inside. UwU


----------



## WINGEDWOLFFlame (Apr 22, 2021)

BUMPITHSSSSZZZZZ!


----------



## Sairn (Apr 22, 2021)

I'm just here for da memez


----------



## Foxy Emy (Apr 22, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> You hitting on me, mate? Or flirting? Or saying I have a severe case of explosive diarrhea?
> 
> Crikey, this is making me all giddy inside. UwU



Or it will make your insides all giddy depending on which it is.


----------



## WINGEDWOLFFlame (Apr 22, 2021)

BUMPITHSSSSSSSSSZZZZZ!


----------



## WINGEDWOLFFlame (Apr 22, 2021)

BUMPITYzzzzzz!


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 22, 2021)

Foxy Emy said:


> Or it will make your insides all giddy depending on which it is.


Ouch. Or I make his hole like that when I am finished? Lots of possibilities here.


----------



## Balskarr (Apr 22, 2021)

Sairn said:


> I'm just here for da memez


We all are at this point. This is one big meme in itself.


----------



## deadlysnoot (Apr 22, 2021)

Not sure if troll or actually desperate..


----------



## WINGEDWOLFFlame (Apr 22, 2021)

Desperate.


----------



## Sairn (Apr 22, 2021)

Also here for the hawt romance from the looks of it


----------



## WINGEDWOLFFlame (Apr 22, 2021)

BUMPITYzzzzzz!


----------



## WINGEDWOLFFlame (Apr 22, 2021)

BUMPITYsssss!


----------



## ConorHyena (Apr 22, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> You hitting on me, mate? Or flirting? Or saying I have a severe case of explosive diarrhea?
> 
> Crikey, this is making me all giddy inside. UwU



I've recently made the mistake of translating explosive diarrhea into german literally because I was trying to explanin something.

I now know that it's not 'Sprengdurchfall'


----------



## KimberVaile (Apr 22, 2021)

WINGEDWOLFFlame said:


> Desperate.


Have you tried wearing the right shirt?


----------



## TR273 (Apr 22, 2021)

Foxy Emy said:


> View attachment 107991






*Has no idea how this game works.*


----------



## deadlysnoot (Apr 22, 2021)

Judging by how he joined today, suspicion still stands.


----------



## Foxy Emy (Apr 22, 2021)

Sairn said:


> Also here for the hawt romance from the looks of it



Are we shipping @Yakamaru and @ConorHyena yet? I could get behind that. Or they could get behind eachother.

Oh and @WINGEDWOLFFlame I think you have turned off every female here. Myself included. You need to learn to behave yourself.


----------



## WINGEDWOLFFlame (Apr 22, 2021)

deadlysnoot said:


> Judging by how he joined today, suspicion still stands.


I told you I am DESPERATE!


----------



## ConorHyena (Apr 22, 2021)

Foxy Emy said:


> Are we shipping @Yakamaru and @ConorHyena yet? I could get behind that. Or they could get behind eachother.


----------



## Sairn (Apr 22, 2021)

Foxy Emy said:


> Are we shipping @Yakamaru and @ConorHyena yet? I could get behind that. Or they could get behind eachother.
> 
> Oh and @WINGEDWOLFFlame I think you have turned off every female here. Myself included. You need to learn to behave yourself.


I ship it fasho


----------



## WINGEDWOLFFlame (Apr 22, 2021)

BUMPITYzzzzzzz!!!!!!


----------



## WINGEDWOLFFlame (Apr 22, 2021)

BUMPITYsssssssss!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## deadlysnoot (Apr 22, 2021)

Countdown until this guy is banned?


----------



## Foxy Emy (Apr 22, 2021)

WINGEDWOLFFlame said:


> I told you I am DESPERATE!



If you were a little better behaved I might have linked you my OF in discord. Please go see a therapist if you are that desperate. You are sabotaging yourself.


----------



## Balskarr (Apr 22, 2021)

deadlysnoot said:


> Countdown until this guy is banned?


A few more hours of this most likely.


----------



## WINGEDWOLFFlame (Apr 22, 2021)

WILL NEVER GET BANNED, MY ACCOUNT IS A NON BANABLE ACCOUNT OKAY!


----------



## miss_samychan (Apr 22, 2021)

@WINGEDWOLFFlame May I ask what exactly your goal is when you spam in a thread which literally turns off every female here?

Also would it be interesting to know what you're imagine with "mating"? Also would a description of you character be nice. Which kind of power they have as same as the personality etc.


----------



## WINGEDWOLFFlame (Apr 22, 2021)

BUMPITYsssssszzzz!!!!


----------



## Sairn (Apr 22, 2021)

Definite troll, YEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## ConorHyena (Apr 22, 2021)

Lemme put this to a test

*summons @Flamingo*


----------



## deadlysnoot (Apr 22, 2021)

with every post this smells more and more like a troll...


----------



## WINGEDWOLFFlame (Apr 22, 2021)

miss_samychan said:


> @WINGEDWOLFFlame May I ask what exactly your goal is when you spam in a thread which literally turns off every female here?
> 
> Also would it be interesting to know what you're imagine with "mating"? Also would a description of you character be nice. Which kind of power they have as same as the personality etc.


----------



## LeFay (Apr 22, 2021)

Foxy Emy said:


> View attachment 107991


AHA you've fallen into my trap, for you see, I place my card in defense mode and end my turn


----------



## WINGEDWOLFFlame (Apr 22, 2021)

BUMPITYsszz!


----------



## Raever (Apr 22, 2021)

Here's some rp for you I guess...

*casually blocks the spammer and reports for the purpose of avoiding further issues*


----------



## ben909 (Apr 22, 2021)

mentions @Everyone while we are at this


----------



## WINGEDWOLFFlame (Apr 22, 2021)

BUMPITYsszz


----------



## WINGEDWOLFFlame (Apr 22, 2021)

BUMPITYzzzzssss!


----------



## KimberVaile (Apr 22, 2021)

WINGEDWOLFFlame said:


> BUMPITYsszz


See, this all happened because you didn't make the attractions sign! smh


----------



## Tacoshark (Apr 22, 2021)

Foxy Emy said:


> Are we shipping @Yakamaru and @ConorHyena yet? I could get behind that. Or they could get behind eachother.


I'd go for that


----------



## Sairn (Apr 22, 2021)

If this were a car bumper, I'd be calling my insurance by now


----------



## WINGEDWOLFFlame (Apr 22, 2021)

BUMPITYsssszzzz BUMPITHzzzzssss


----------



## GentleButter (Apr 22, 2021)




----------



## Balskarr (Apr 22, 2021)

With how they're acting here? I'm also suspecting they may not even be of appropriate age for what they request.


----------



## Foxy Emy (Apr 22, 2021)

deadlysnoot said:


> with every post this smells more and more like a troll...


Not a very good one at that. I have seen more creative trolls than that.


----------



## ssaannddoo (Apr 22, 2021)

how come i cannot post

eeeeee

as part of a letter change after aaaaa because my account is new but the system misses "bump" as fast as you can type


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 22, 2021)

Foxy Emy said:


> Are we shipping @Yakamaru and @ConorHyena yet? I could get behind that. Or they could get behind eachother.
> 
> Oh and @WINGEDWOLFFlame I think you have turned off every female here. Myself included. You need to learn to behave yourself.


...Shipping us where? I hope not to Svalbard. They have polar bears there, and they are kinda scary. >:


----------



## WINGEDWOLFFlame (Apr 22, 2021)

BUMPITYsssszzzz BUMPITHzzzzsss


----------



## TR273 (Apr 22, 2021)




----------



## Sairn (Apr 22, 2021)

TR273 said:


> View attachment 107999


I'll add one more for you


----------



## miss_samychan (Apr 22, 2021)

Raever said:


> Here's some rp for you I guess...
> 
> *casually blocks the spammer and reports for the purpose of avoiding further issues*


no, I won't rp with them, I actually wanted to get some info about the character. I would have considered it, when they wouldn't spam nonstop
There're too many messages in a too short time lol

But my point is: @WINGEDWOLFFlame start with a description of your character etc. instead of spaming. Just stop it


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 22, 2021)

TR273 said:


> View attachment 107999


Reminds me of this one time I had over 500+ alerts and it drove me mad.


----------



## ConorHyena (Apr 22, 2021)

GentleButter said:


> View attachment 107998


*furiously looks for another nuclear test to purge this*



Yakamaru said:


> ...Shipping us where? I hope not to Svalbard. They have polar bears there, and they are kinda scary. >:


I'll make sure you're kept nice and warm


----------



## Sairn (Apr 22, 2021)

It's gotten eerily quiet O.O


----------



## ben909 (Apr 22, 2021)

Sairn said:


> It's gotten eerily quiet O.O


Does the spam blocker learn?


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 22, 2021)

ConorHyena said:


> I'll make sure you're kept nice and warm


Awww, such a sweetheart. Unfortunately I am used to the cold. I drink liquid nitrogen with my morning tea and eat chunks of ice for breakfast. 

If anything I will be the one keeping YOU warm, darling.


----------



## Sairn (Apr 22, 2021)

ben909 said:


> Does the spam blocker learn?


Maybe :0


----------



## ben909 (Apr 22, 2021)

Or we scared them off


----------



## ConorHyena (Apr 22, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> Awww, such a sweetheart. Unfortunately I am used to the cold. I drink liquid nitrogen with my morning tea and eat chunks of ice for breakfast.
> 
> If anything I will be the one keeping YOU warm, darling.


Be gentle with me yaka <3


----------



## TR273 (Apr 22, 2021)

Sairn said:


> It's gotten eerily quiet O.O


----------



## Sairn (Apr 22, 2021)

ben909 said:


> Or we scared them off


Probably the bulbasaur pic earlier lol


----------



## Kuroserama (Apr 22, 2021)

Or someone took one for the team.


----------



## Sairn (Apr 22, 2021)

Kuroserama said:


> Or someone took one for the team.


Whoever that is, I salute them


----------



## WINGEDWOLFFlame (Apr 22, 2021)

miss_samychan said:


> no, I won't rp with them, I actually wanted to get some info about the character. I would have considered it, when they wouldn't spam nonstop
> There're too many messages in a too short time lol
> 
> But my point is: @WINGEDWOLFFlame start with a description of your character etc. instead of spaming. Just stop it


Name: Flame| Age: 19 in human years| Gender: Male| Oreintation: Straight| Powers: Fire, Ice, Shadows, Storms, Earth, Electricity, Invisibility| Mate: Looking| Pups: None!


----------



## ben909 (Apr 22, 2021)

Kuroserama said:


> Or someone took one for the team.


Or are trolling them


----------



## ben909 (Apr 22, 2021)

App spoke to soon


----------



## Foxy Emy (Apr 22, 2021)

KimberVaile said:


> See, this all happened because you didn't make the attractions sign! smh



I could be really savage and make a joke about all the the bumpppppzzz on his face...
 But honestly? Puberty sucks. I have been through it twice.


----------



## deadlysnoot (Apr 22, 2021)

ConorHyena said:


> *furiously looks for another nuclear test to purge this*
> 
> 
> I'll make sure you're kept nice and warm


please give us a nuclear winter to keep cool too


----------



## WINGEDWOLFFlame (Apr 22, 2021)

BUMP


----------



## Sairn (Apr 22, 2021)

Pmub


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 22, 2021)

ConorHyena said:


> Be gentle with me yaka <3


I am a Viking, you're an Englishman. There can only be one true answer to this. :3

*pokes gently with his sword*

..What? My axe is being reforged. :<


----------



## WINGEDWOLFFlame (Apr 22, 2021)

BUMpo


----------



## WINGEDWOLFFlame (Apr 22, 2021)

Bump


----------



## Sairn (Apr 22, 2021)

C@


----------



## WINGEDWOLFFlame (Apr 22, 2021)

BUMPING


----------



## Foxy Emy (Apr 22, 2021)

Sairn said:


> C@


s@ on the m@.


----------



## WINGEDWOLFFlame (Apr 22, 2021)

BUMPITY.....


----------



## Troj (Apr 22, 2021)

LADIES? LADIES! _LAAAAADIEEEEEEEEES!_


----------



## Sairn (Apr 22, 2021)

Foxy Emy said:


> s@ on the m@.


While b@ting @ a gn@, before naptime. Can't get f@ ya know.


----------



## Raever (Apr 22, 2021)

Sairn said:


> While b@ting @ a gn@, before naptime. Can't get f@ ya know.


Ahhhh my eyes XD


----------



## KimberVaile (Apr 22, 2021)

So I'm reading the wikihow article on how to repel women?


----------



## WINGEDWOLFFlame (Apr 22, 2021)

BUMPITY.....


----------



## Sairn (Apr 22, 2021)

Raever said:


> Ahhhh my eyes XD


Wh@, this is how c@s talk.


----------



## WINGEDWOLFFlame (Apr 22, 2021)

BUMPITH...........


----------



## ConorHyena (Apr 22, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> I am a Viking, you're an Englishman. There can only be one true answer to this. :3
> 
> *pokes gently with his sword*
> 
> ..What? My axe is being reforged. :<


*ahegao noises*


----------



## Sairn (Apr 22, 2021)

ConorHyena said:


> *ahegao noises*


NOT IN FRONT OF THE CHILDREN :0


----------



## Vesper The Coyusky (Apr 22, 2021)

Whoops I think we all hit a speed hump. Better slow it down.


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 22, 2021)

ConorHyena said:


> *ahegao noises*


....Worst part is? I know how that sounds. >:

No, bad Con-chan. Bad!


----------



## WINGEDWOLFFlame (Apr 22, 2021)

BUMPITH......


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Apr 22, 2021)




----------



## Sairn (Apr 22, 2021)

I bumpith this thread m'lady. Might I strike down any who oppose me


----------



## Raever (Apr 22, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> ....Worst part is? I know how that sounds. >:
> 
> No, bad Con-chan. Bad!



Alright I'm shipping it now as well.

Edit: I enjoy the furry community for this reason in particular by the way. A troll comes along and what do we do? Make that thread a party of fun discussion, memes, and anime girl noises.

It might be because I blocked the OP but I'm not even bothered by the original topic anymore. This is great!


----------



## WINGEDWOLFFlame (Apr 22, 2021)

BUMPITH..................


----------



## WINGEDWOLFFlame (Apr 22, 2021)

BUMP......


----------



## ConorHyena (Apr 22, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> ....Worst part is? I know how that sounds. >:
> 
> No, bad Con-chan. Bad!


well at least yaka-senpai noticed me.


----------



## Sairn (Apr 22, 2021)

SO IT IS COMMANDED 

*strikes down fly that passes by*

Wh@, am c@. I struck down an enemy of mine :v


----------



## Foxy Emy (Apr 22, 2021)

Troj said:


> LADIES? LADIES! _LAAAAADIEEEEEEEEES!_
> 
> View attachment 108003



This is the best use of this gif.


----------



## WINGEDWOLFFlame (Apr 22, 2021)

BUMPIN...........


----------



## WINGEDWOLFFlame (Apr 22, 2021)

BUMPIN........


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Apr 22, 2021)




----------



## Vesper The Coyusky (Apr 22, 2021)

Bump? I'll beat you in the head with my sock full of bar soap.


----------



## Sairn (Apr 22, 2021)

Bumpin, they h8in.
Patrolling cause they know I'm ridin' dirty 

*Hides the nip*


----------



## WINGEDWOLFFlame (Apr 22, 2021)

BUMPING..........


----------



## TR273 (Apr 22, 2021)

ConorHyena said:


> *furiously looks for another nuclear test to purge this*


*Lends you one of these...*


----------



## WINGEDWOLFFlame (Apr 22, 2021)

BUMPING.......


----------



## KimberVaile (Apr 22, 2021)

You know, WolfFlame, real talk? You might want to pause a moment and reflect on why this thread isn't going your way, instead of bumping it constantly and perpetuating your 15 minutes of shame.


----------



## Vesper The Coyusky (Apr 22, 2021)

It's time to launch the bump missle at our troll


----------



## Sairn (Apr 22, 2021)

WINGEDWOLFFlame said:


> BUMPING.......


Ope, let me just sneak right past ya


----------



## TR273 (Apr 22, 2021)




----------



## Raever (Apr 22, 2021)

What's even funnier is that the first page, if the OP is blocked, you only see one post....
That's gotta be a spam record or something.


----------



## Troj (Apr 22, 2021)

You say: "Seeking SINGLE LAAAADIES FOR RP! PLEASE!"

Single ladies hear:


----------



## ConorHyena (Apr 22, 2021)

TR273 said:


> *Lends you one of these...*
> View attachment 108005








This one was called Priscilla


----------



## WINGEDWOLFFlame (Apr 22, 2021)

BUMPING.......


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Apr 22, 2021)




----------



## Raever (Apr 22, 2021)

Troj said:


> You say: "Seeking SINGLE LAAAADIES FOR RP! PLEASE!"
> 
> Single ladies hear:
> 
> View attachment 108008



I'll take candy over winged wolf mating rp's any day tbh.


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 22, 2021)

Raever said:


> Alright I'm shipping it now as well.


What? No. :V



ConorHyena said:


> well at least yaka-senpai noticed me.


*notices some more*
*notices lack of capitalisation(see what I did there?) even more* OwO


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 22, 2021)

TR273 said:


> View attachment 108007


Ooooooomg. So many Warhammer 40k memes I could post!


----------



## Vesper The Coyusky (Apr 22, 2021)




----------



## Raever (Apr 22, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> What? No. :V
> 
> 
> *notices some more*
> *notices lack of capitalisation(see what I did there?) even more* OwO



ALWAYS USE CAPITALS FOR YOUR SENPAI!


----------



## WINGEDWOLFFlame (Apr 22, 2021)

BUMPING.............


----------



## ConorHyena (Apr 22, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> What? No. :V
> 
> 
> *notices some more*
> *notices lack of capitalisation(see what I did there?) even more* OwO


*notices your capital*

OwO dis mine now


----------



## Raever (Apr 22, 2021)

ConorHyena said:


> *notices your capital*
> 
> OwO dis mine now



You've failed weebs everywhere.


----------



## Sairn (Apr 22, 2021)

Raever said:


> I'll take candy over winged wolf mating rp's any day tbh.


*Passes out candy*

It's temptations c@ tre@s

Tuna is for me


----------



## Raever (Apr 22, 2021)

Sairn said:


> *Passes out candy*
> 
> It's temptations c@ tre@s
> 
> Tuna is for me



Awwwww yeeeeeaaaah it's not 4:20 but eff it!
*snorts catnip*


----------



## WINGEDWOLFFlame (Apr 22, 2021)

BUMPING


----------



## Vesper The Coyusky (Apr 22, 2021)

The bumper needs to blow up as a goner


----------



## WINGEDWOLFFlame (Apr 22, 2021)

BUMPING!


----------



## Sairn (Apr 22, 2021)

Raever said:


> Awwwww yeeeeeaaaah it's not 4:20 but eff it!
> *snorts catnip*


AWWWW YEAHHHHH 
*Rolls around in remainder of c@nip*


----------



## KimberVaile (Apr 22, 2021)




----------



## ConorHyena (Apr 22, 2021)

Raever said:


> You've failed weebs everywhere.



It was necessary, the country must be kept clean.


----------



## Raever (Apr 22, 2021)

I'm sure a mod will take care of them eventually.
Till' then I vote we head over to another thread, like the cozy chat place or something.
As much as I love this thread for it's oddity --- attention probably isn't what this guy needs.



ConorHyena said:


> It was necessary, the country must be kept clean.



We appreciate your sacrifices Yeen.


----------



## Vesper The Coyusky (Apr 22, 2021)

Is the bumper the virus. Well time to contain him


----------



## TR273 (Apr 22, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> Ooooooomg. So many Warhammer 40k memes I could post!


----------



## WINGEDWOLFFlame (Apr 22, 2021)

BUMPING.......


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 22, 2021)

ConorHyena said:


> *notices your capital*
> 
> OwO dis mine now


*notices occupation of his.. capital :3*

Hahaha, you fool! You fell for the trap! The capital was just a diversion!

*attacks from all sides*


----------



## ConorHyena (Apr 22, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> *notices occupation of his.. capital :3*
> 
> Hahaha, you fool! You fell for the trap! The capital was just a diversion!
> 
> *attacks from all sides*


*escapes into secondary orifices*


----------



## WINGEDWOLFFlame (Apr 22, 2021)

BUMPING......


----------



## ssaannttoo (Apr 22, 2021)

Dang, even I've never been this desperate. And I've done some things xD


----------



## WINGEDWOLFFlame (Apr 22, 2021)

BUMPING.....


----------



## KimberVaile (Apr 22, 2021)

Cringe knows no shame or self respect.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Apr 22, 2021)

You've certainly gotten more messages in your first day than I did. Thats saying something xD


----------



## Raever (Apr 22, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> You've certainly gotten more messages in your first day than I did. Thats saying something xD



I dunno if us messaging while ignoring the OP is a very positive thing. XD


----------



## ssaannttoo (Apr 22, 2021)

I've done my own spamming... I'm kinda annoyed xD

So many people have come here to this thread to mention it. BUT everybody ignores me when im all alone on the user vs admin thread xD


----------



## WINGEDWOLFFlame (Apr 22, 2021)

BUMPING!


----------



## Vesper The Coyusky (Apr 22, 2021)

Ladies and gentleman, our little bump guy have reached the high point of troll spectrum, it's time to euthanize him and silence him once and fur all.


----------



## WINGEDWOLFFlame (Apr 22, 2021)

BUMPING.


----------



## Raever (Apr 22, 2021)

Benji Digipawz said:


> Ladies and gentleman, our little bump guy have reached the high point of troll spectrum, it's time to euthanize him and silence him once and fur all.



If you ever use "fur" as a replacement for "for" again I'll silence _you_ once and for all. -_-


----------



## WINGEDWOLFFlame (Apr 22, 2021)

BUMPING!


----------



## Vesper The Coyusky (Apr 22, 2021)

Raever said:


> If you ever use "fur" as a replacement for "for" again I'll silence _you_ once and for all. -_-


Ok take back what I said then, still the guy needs to go


----------



## Raever (Apr 22, 2021)

Benji Digipawz said:


> Ok take back what I said then, still the guy needs to go



Just click on ignore, then you don't need to worry about him (or see him). x3


----------



## ssaannttoo (Apr 22, 2021)

I think just making a bigger deal of it would make things worse. xD

While this is humorous in its own way.


----------



## Vesper The Coyusky (Apr 22, 2021)

Raever said:


> Just click on ignore, then you don't need to worry about him (or see him). x3


already did and reported him for spamming


----------



## WINGEDWOLFFlame (Apr 22, 2021)

BUMPING......


----------



## Raever (Apr 22, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> I think just making a bigger deal of it would make things worse. xD
> 
> While this is humorous in its own way.



Basically, yeah, I agree.
Click that good ol ignore button and snort some cat nip.
Makes everything better.



Benji Digipawz said:


> already did and reported him for spamming



Not much else to be done after that.


----------



## Kuroserama (Apr 22, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> I think just making a bigger deal of it would make things worse. xD
> 
> While this is humorous in its own way.


But did you see the bulbasaur? I cannot unsee it, now.


----------



## ben909 (Apr 22, 2021)

“Active member” in one day just saying bump


----------



## Vesper The Coyusky (Apr 22, 2021)

Cat nip is not for me I'll go chew a dog bone. that'll keep me entertained.


----------



## Raever (Apr 22, 2021)

ben909 said:


> “Active member” in one day just saying bump



Well, he's certainly active.
Might not be active in the way he wants but...


----------



## WINGEDWOLFFlame (Apr 22, 2021)

BUMPING!


----------



## ssaannttoo (Apr 22, 2021)

Kuroserama said:


> But did you see the bulbasaur? I cannot unsee it, now.


What?


----------



## ConorHyena (Apr 22, 2021)

Raever said:


> Basically, yeah, I agree.
> Click that good ol ignore button and snort some cat nip.
> Makes everything better.


I mean I'm having a blast

quite literally.


----------



## WINGEDWOLFFlame (Apr 22, 2021)

BUMP.


----------



## KimberVaile (Apr 22, 2021)

WINGEDWOLFFlame said:


> BUMPING!


You know everybody posting here are already bumping the thread for you, right?


----------



## Sairn (Apr 22, 2021)

Raever said:


> Click that good ol ignore button and snort some cat nip



C@ approved


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 22, 2021)

TR273 said:


> View attachment 108010


Aight. You asked for it. :V







ConorHyena said:


> *escapes into secondary orifices*


You playing dirty now, mate?

*tries to pick out of his ear*
..That place is rather dirty because I haven't cleaned in a while. But go ahead, be as dirty as you want. I have a shower ready to receive you.


----------



## TR273 (Apr 22, 2021)

ben909 said:


> “Active member” in one day just saying bump


To be fair 'Bumping' gets thrown in from time to time.


----------



## Kuroserama (Apr 22, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> What?





GentleButter said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 107998


----------



## WINGEDWOLFFlame (Apr 22, 2021)

BUMP!


----------



## ssaannttoo (Apr 22, 2021)

AAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## TR273 (Apr 22, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> AAAAAAAAAAA


B


----------



## WINGEDWOLFFlame (Apr 22, 2021)

BUMPITY!


----------



## Vesper The Coyusky (Apr 22, 2021)

C ya


----------



## Sairn (Apr 22, 2021)

TR273 said:


> B


~H~


----------



## Foxy Emy (Apr 22, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> AAAAAAAAAAA



New PFP! Screeeeee!


----------



## WINGEDWOLFFlame (Apr 22, 2021)

BUMPITY....


----------



## WINGEDWOLFFlame (Apr 22, 2021)

BUMPITY!


----------



## Raever (Apr 22, 2021)

Benji Digipawz said:


> C ya


D


----------



## Vesper The Coyusky (Apr 22, 2021)

Raever said:


> D


Every single time


----------



## Sairn (Apr 22, 2021)

Self explanatory


----------



## WINGEDWOLFFlame (Apr 22, 2021)

Bump


----------



## Raever (Apr 22, 2021)

Sairn said:


> Self explanatory



F


----------



## Sairn (Apr 22, 2021)

Raever said:


> F


G


----------



## TR273 (Apr 22, 2021)

H


----------



## Raever (Apr 22, 2021)

I


----------



## Vesper The Coyusky (Apr 22, 2021)

Raever said:


> I


J


----------



## Sairn (Apr 22, 2021)

Raever said:


> I


K


----------



## Raever (Apr 22, 2021)

Benji Digipawz said:


> J


K


----------



## WINGEDWOLFFlame (Apr 22, 2021)

BUMPITT


----------



## Vesper The Coyusky (Apr 22, 2021)

L


----------



## Sairn (Apr 22, 2021)

Benji Digipawz said:


> L


M


----------



## ben909 (Apr 22, 2021)

N


----------



## TR273 (Apr 22, 2021)

M


----------



## Raever (Apr 22, 2021)

M


----------



## Sairn (Apr 22, 2021)

Mmmm.

How about N?


----------



## Raever (Apr 22, 2021)

Jesus christ guys XD


----------



## TR273 (Apr 22, 2021)

Ö


----------



## Raever (Apr 22, 2021)

Sairn said:


> Mmmm.
> 
> How about N?


P


----------



## Sairn (Apr 22, 2021)

QQ no re


----------



## Vesper The Coyusky (Apr 22, 2021)

Q


----------



## Raever (Apr 22, 2021)

R


----------



## WINGEDWOLFFlame (Apr 22, 2021)

BUMPO.............


----------



## Vesper The Coyusky (Apr 22, 2021)

S


----------



## Sairn (Apr 22, 2021)

R we doing this right? (Apparently I can't xD)

T


----------



## TR273 (Apr 22, 2021)

T


----------



## Vesper The Coyusky (Apr 22, 2021)

Ssseriously we ARE!


----------



## ben909 (Apr 22, 2021)

U


----------



## Vesper The Coyusky (Apr 22, 2021)

V


----------



## Sairn (Apr 22, 2021)

ben909 said:


> U


W


----------



## Raever (Apr 22, 2021)

X


----------



## Vesper The Coyusky (Apr 22, 2021)

Y though


----------



## TR273 (Apr 22, 2021)

Y


----------



## ben909 (Apr 22, 2021)

Z


----------



## Raever (Apr 22, 2021)

Z


----------



## WINGEDWOLFFlame (Apr 22, 2021)

BUMP


----------



## Raever (Apr 22, 2021)

Now I know my ABC's
Cuz Furries taught them to me


----------



## Sairn (Apr 22, 2021)

Now I know how to sing my ABCs!


----------



## TR273 (Apr 22, 2021)

Yey!
We know the alphabet!


----------



## ConorHyena (Apr 22, 2021)

There's a joke in there somewhere.


----------



## Sairn (Apr 22, 2021)

We iz smurt


----------



## Vesper The Coyusky (Apr 22, 2021)

Now I know what are ABCs! next time I will head to sleep


----------



## WINGEDWOLFFlame (Apr 22, 2021)

BUMPING L


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 22, 2021)

I only know "BBQ" from the alphabet. And the alphabet is making me hungry.

*noms on*


----------



## GentleButter (Apr 22, 2021)

I love how this thread managed to bring @ConorHyena and @Yakamaru together while repelling all women within a 100 mile radius


----------



## WINGEDWOLFFlame (Apr 22, 2021)

Buml


----------



## Raever (Apr 22, 2021)

I forgot I was clocked in.


----------



## Raever (Apr 22, 2021)

GentleButter said:


> I love how this thread managed to bring @ConorHyena and @Yakamaru together while repelling all women within a 100 mile radius



Can't stop true love.


----------



## ben909 (Apr 22, 2021)

Its also great its
Still being bumped when we are commenting


----------



## Sairn (Apr 22, 2021)

Raever said:


> I forgot I was clocked in.


I'm just enjoying my PTO screwing around on this thread


----------



## GentleButter (Apr 22, 2021)

This b*ssy is bone mf dry m8


----------



## TR273 (Apr 22, 2021)

GentleButter said:


> I love how this thread managed to bring @ConorHyena and @Yakamaru together while repelling all women within a 100 mile radius


*Sheds a single tear.*


----------



## Raever (Apr 22, 2021)

ben909 said:


> Its also great its
> Still being bumped when we are commenting



Doesn't this guy have a job?
A girlfriend? A boyfriend?
A new video game to play?
Food??


----------



## Raever (Apr 22, 2021)

Sairn said:


> I'm just enjoying my PTO screwing around on this thread



Very jealous mate.


----------



## Vesper The Coyusky (Apr 22, 2021)

even a Life?


----------



## Raever (Apr 22, 2021)

This guy has bumpity'd 133 times and still no one wants to have gay wolf sex with him. So sad. Might cry a little.


----------



## Sairn (Apr 22, 2021)

Benji Digipawz said:


> even a Life?


How about half life, that's a good game


----------



## ConorHyena (Apr 22, 2021)

Raever said:


> This guy has bumpity'd 133 times and still no one wants to have gay wolf sex with him. So sad. Might cry a little.


... doesn't he want straight wolf sex?


----------



## Vesper The Coyusky (Apr 22, 2021)

Ohhhh booo hooo clearly the guy needs to grow up


----------



## Raever (Apr 22, 2021)

ConorHyena said:


> ... doesn't he want straight wolf sex?



He says that...but come on...the statistics show otherwise.


----------



## ConorHyena (Apr 22, 2021)

Raever said:


> He says that...but come on...the statistics show otherwise.


Always must you meddle. Assuming gay where there is none

*shakes head and strokes beard*


----------



## Vesper The Coyusky (Apr 22, 2021)

I never played half life heard its good looks good though can't get into it.


----------



## Raever (Apr 22, 2021)

ConorHyena said:


> Always must you meddle. Assuming gay where there is none
> 
> *shakes head and strokes beard*



There is always a little gay in everyone. ❤


----------



## ConorHyena (Apr 22, 2021)

Raever said:


> There is always a little gay in everyone. ❤


This is true.


----------



## WINGEDWOLFFlame (Apr 22, 2021)

BUMP....


----------



## KimberVaile (Apr 22, 2021)

If at first you don't succeed, bump your thread a few hundred more times, just in case.


----------



## GentleButter (Apr 22, 2021)

*makes popcorn for Luffy and Flamingo*


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 22, 2021)

KimberVaile said:


> If at first you don't succeed, bump your thread a few hundred more times, just in case.







*gnomes the area*


----------



## WINGEDWOLFFlame (Apr 22, 2021)

BUMPING....


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 22, 2021)

GentleButter said:


> I love how this thread managed to bring @ConorHyena and @Yakamaru together while repelling all women within a 100 mile radius


I do not consent to his.. Together-ing. >:

Con-chan, what do you say to this?


----------



## WINGEDWOLFFlame (Apr 22, 2021)

Bumping.......


----------



## WINGEDWOLFFlame (Apr 22, 2021)

BUMPING.....


----------



## miss_samychan (Apr 22, 2021)

oh~ and btw they don't accept a no

(Could anyone pm me, if there's a chance to "ban" sth from my profile, so that they can't e.g. post there anymore?)


----------



## Flamingo (Apr 22, 2021)

What the


----------



## ConorHyena (Apr 22, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> View attachment 108016
> 
> *gnomes the area*











Yakamaru said:


> I do not consent to his.. Together-ing. >:
> 
> Con-chan, what do you say to this?



non-con is just so much more kinky


----------



## WINGEDWOLFFlame (Apr 22, 2021)

NO.


----------



## Flamingo (Apr 22, 2021)




----------



## KimberVaile (Apr 22, 2021)

WINGEDWOLFFlame said:


> NO.


LMAO that's the first thing you said that wasn't bump in a good 10 pages


----------



## WINGEDWOLFFlame (Apr 22, 2021)

BUMPING.....


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 22, 2021)

ConorHyena said:


> non-con is just so much more kinky


...Not the answer I expected, Jesus. xD


----------



## ConorHyena (Apr 22, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> ...Not the answer I expected, Jesus. xD



The unexpected always comes when we least expect it, Yaka-senpai


----------



## Kuroserama (Apr 22, 2021)




----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Apr 22, 2021)

So

This thread huh


----------



## ben909 (Apr 22, 2021)

Flamingo said:


> View attachment 108018


seems someone spam posting leads to a larger number of reports...


----------



## Flamingo (Apr 22, 2021)

What a trip.


----------

